# 1930's Skyking Jr $350 Shipped So. Cal. =SOLD=



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 22, 2017)

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/6355861377.html


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 22, 2017)

Wow, really cool little trike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 22, 2017)

A little rough but still really cool--sssooo tempting! V/r Shawn


----------



## gymmanager (Oct 22, 2017)

THE coolest little trike I’ve ever seen.


----------

